
Apple blocks screenshots, axes sexual content from App Store - kmod
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/02/apple-blocks-screenshots-axes-sexual-content-from-app-store.ars
======
telemachos
_According to iPhone developer ChiliFresh_

Not a phrase you're likely to see in many other situations.

Crap: I didn't read far enough. Here is the actual money quotation:

 _We have decided to remove any overtly sexual content from the App Store,
which includes your application. Thank you for your understanding in this
matter. If you believe you can make the necessary changes so that Wobble
iBoobs (Premium Uncensored) complies with our recent changes, we encourage you
to do so and resubmit for review._

I know it's a form letter, but wow.

On a more serious note, I _hate_ when people use the word 'censorship' for
situations like this. It's not censorship when someone refuses to sell your
soft porn.

